# LT 787 / Sheldon Venture / Sigtug



## shipnils (Nov 17, 2006)

Hello all!

Anyone who can help with some information regarding the "Sigtug"?

Built by Marietta Mfg. Co.,Point Pleasant, in 1944. In service with U.S Army as "LT 787".
Anybody who knows about her years with the U.S Army? Any information will be of great interest.
Later on she was sold to civilian owners and renamed "Sheldon Venture". Who bought her and when?
In 1964 she was sold to Bomvu Ore Shipping Co.,Bermuda. This company was controlled by Berge Sigval Bergesen - later Sig. Bergesen d.y. & Co.,Oslo. Used in their ore shipment operations at Lourenzo Marques (today Maputo), Mozambique. Renamed "Sigtug". Scrapped in South Africa 1970 - at which scrapyard?

Hopefully somebody has something to add. Then I am looking forward to your answers.

Best regards
Shipnils


----------

